# Dice Roller



## MadLordOfMilk

The dice roller is, err, almost exactly the same as the one on the WotC website, images and all.











Not to be that guy, but was permission obtained for that? It just seems weird to me that there isn't any sort of link to the source, or even a copyright notice for legal reasons.


----------



## jonesy

I was under the impression that Mark A. Jindra, the Wotc web developer who made that, released it as freeware. If so, then the Wotc copyright text is a bit misleading.


----------



## Morrus

It's a free plugin at vBulletin.org, apparently written by some guy called "Zachariah".

Module CMPS: Dice Roller - vBulletin.org Forum


----------



## jonesy

Morrus said:


> It's a free plugin at vBulletin.org, apparently written by some guy called "Zachariah".
> 
> Module CMPS: Dice Roller - vBulletin.org Forum



Well now this gets interesting. To whom does the credit belong?

Dungeons & Dragons Dice Roller
Download Dungeons and Dragons Dice Roller 1.0 Free - Dungeons and Dragons Dice Roller


----------



## Morrus

At a guess, I'd say Zachariah made the vBulletin plugin module using the freeware code which Jindra released.

There's no credit of any kind in the actual code package.  Sometimes people include a readme file with these sorts of things, which includes credits, terms, etc.  But this one is just the code.


----------

